# Bathroom Floor Question



## biddlecom (Apr 7, 2017)

I have a bathroom that im gutting and redoing.  The only portion im keeping in place is the flooring.  The bathroom floor has a couple layers of different floor but the most current layer which is linoleum is asbestos containing.  It is in perfect shape minus the edge that goes against the bathtub.  It is beveled up a tiny bit.  I would like to just throw some board over the floor then place a new sheet vinyl over it.  Is there a certain board or way I should do this to make sure the floor is sealed properly?  I dont want there to be any moisture getting in and building up to produce mold.


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 7, 2017)

If the existing is not embossed, and at that age it should not be, simply trim the section against the tub back an inch or so, fill with a leveling compound and set your new product.


----------



## biddlecom (Apr 7, 2017)

Shouldn't I place some kind of underlayment?  Or just throw a rugged sheet vinyl over it.  Also Im not sure about cutting a 4 foot long strip out of asbestos containing linoleum.



Snoonyb said:


> If the existing is not embossed, and at that age it should not be, simply trim the section against the tub back an inch or so, fill with a leveling compound and set your new product.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 7, 2017)

The asbestos should not be a problem unless you are creating dust; i.e. sanding or grinding. You can cut the strip and dispose of it in the trash.


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 7, 2017)

biddlecom said:


> Shouldn't I place some kind of underlayment?  Or just throw a rugged sheet vinyl over it.  Also Im not sure about cutting a 4 foot long strip out of asbestos containing linoleum.



If the existing is not embossed, no underlayment is necessary.

Measure out an 1" and a 1/2 or so, scribe a line, dampen slightly, make the cut holding the cutting tool at a 45 degree angle, remove and dispose of the cut section, apply filler and set new flooring.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 7, 2017)

You will have a greater asbestos exposure walking along the road in front of your house where for 75 years cars applied their brake pads and wore off tiny particles that are now mixed in with the dust on the side of the road. I think the risk of cutting it or taking it up is so small I personally wouldn&#8217;t be concerned. How do you know the product contains asbestos? Did you have a piece tested? What did the test report say or recommend?


----------

